# Nandroid Backups



## Wyman881 (Jul 12, 2011)

I made a nandroid of AOKP build 21 before flashing build 25 edited for mesmerize, I went to restore my backup and it just sat at the boot screen forever and I don't remember it taking forver to restore.. does it take a while?


----------



## sandfreak (Jun 11, 2011)

It takes a very long time to restore the back up in recovery but once it hits the boot screen it should be the same as usual.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Wyman881 (Jul 12, 2011)

sandfreak said:


> It takes a very long time to restore the back up in recovery but once it hits the boot screen it should be the same as usual.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


It's taking forever to boot up, like it's stuck on the boot animation. Should I wipe data, cache, and dalvik before restoring? It's been stuck on the boot screen for a good 5 minutes..


----------



## droidstyle (Oct 22, 2011)

sometimes it takes 10min for it to boot


----------

